# Foxcubs at the very bottom of the garden!



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi all

I went down the garden to check on my overwintered little trees in the bottom greenhouse and noticed movemnt!!

They saw me and hid but only for a few seconds then came out again, The sun was very bright behind me, I tried to take a couple of pics of them on my phone but they were useless so I went in the greenhouse and shot a short vid through the windows!!

CLICK ME

Not sure how to upload videos, Not sure if it will work, I added a link that I think will work, It's to my imgur account 

John :thumbsup:



http://imgur.com/xnf8PVw


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I love fox cubs. They're difficult to photograph when they're little as they scamper about so playfully that they're never in frame for more than a millisecond )

A few years ago, at full zoom, I managed to capture this small family group with a single, older cub sheltering under the tree at the far end of my garden during a rain storm.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

johnbaz said:


> Not sure how to upload videos, Not sure if it will work, I added a link that I think will work, It's to my imgur account
> 
> John :thumbsup:


 I generally upload my videos to my Youtube account, John. Then its just a case of copying and pasting the embed code as you would a normal Youtube music or info video. :thumbsup:

It's easy to set up a Youtube account and it doesn't cost anything except time.

Great vid of the cubs! Thanks for posting.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I generally upload my videos to my Youtube account, John. Then its just a case of copying and pasting the embed code as you would a normal Youtube music or info video. :thumbsup:
> 
> It's easy to set up a Youtube account and it doesn't cost anything except time.
> 
> Great vid of the cubs! Thanks for posting.


 Thanks Roger

I have a Youtube account, I think I uploaded it to youtube as well, Didn't think about that!!

John :thumbsup:


----------



## John_D (Jul 21, 2018)

Very nice, no fox cubs here, just squirrels..


----------

